# Audio comment tool, suggestion for the forum



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Would you think of introducing something like that to the forum. It would be a good addition IMO. You can converse with fellow members on a more personable level. Also could you have a section on the page which alert you on the mods currently available/active oline, in case you want to get in touch? Cheers!


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

In fact visual too! Like skype/face time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

In case you aren't aware, you can report a post via the flag symbol which I believe all of the mods can see. This is better than tagging a particular mod.

Not sure how many people would use voice/Skype features. You could maybe start a poll to find out. (I wouldn't want them myself.)

Chances of major changes like this happening are negligible though I'd guess.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I love your enthusiasm, but no chance


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I would defo not use skype style features with strangers over the web in a site where I openly talk about my steroid usage.

Voice record I would find annoying but that's me, do a poll and the forum will say it's opinion


----------

